# Numb toes in new boots.



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

I just bought a pair of the 32 Focus. My foot measures 8.5. I went and bought a 8 for some reason. They seem to fit nice. My big toes is just barely touching the end of the boot.. After like 5 minutes though my toes start to lose circulation. I'm hoping i just need to break them in?

Also, it's a bitch to get my foot in and out of the boot..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

is this the dual BOA focus boot?


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, but they go numb even when unlaced all the way. Would half a size up, make a difference? I'm trying to pack them out, but i don't know how long it takes, and if it will even work..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the same boots. Your best bet is probably to have them heat moulded by a shop using the toe cap, this should give you some room to wiggle your toes. These boots are tight to get in and out of due to the inner lacing system being attached to the heel of the boot, but this is what makes them hold your heel down so well. Just make sure you undo the inner lace all the way before even trying to get in or out of them.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

A thinner insole may work aswell but the stock insoles in these boots are really good, you would probably be replacing them with worse ones. But if it fixes your prob you may have to live with that.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

So, I should just stick with these boots? Or would you recommend getting half a size bigger? I don't even tighten the boots and I'm still feeling numbness. Will the heat molding really work?

BTW, Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I assumed you had worn them and were stuck with them. If you can exchange them for a bigger pair definately go for it. 
They are an awesome boot by the way.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah man, i really like them. They seem like really great boots.

Would half a size bigger suffice? Or should i go for a whole size?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

From where Im sitting it looks like a full size lol. (I really dont know)


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

3 things FWIW:

1. heat mold with toe cap = best solution, can be tried several times to achieve.

2. bootfitter service

3. I walk around in 10's for all my shoes, I have 2 pairs of 32's, which fit me perfect in 9's. To be fair for some reason my Lashed and Tm-2's fit better with their liners swapped...


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, I have really wide/thick feet.

I took the insole out and that help a thousand percent. I'm hoping if i go half a size up, this is somewhat how it will feel.

With the insole in, my feet are straight up, smushed against the liner/boot.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

A lot of the time insole thickness is the only difference between say an 8 and an 8.5


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. Hopefully that's not the case. I was told by somebody at tactics, that I would get more room in the toe box, by going from a 8 to 8.5. 

Even if that is the case, hopefully it's enough to stop this numbness.

The insoles are so thick. I took them out, and wooooo, what a relief.. but I know i can't, not use a footbed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea the stiffness and thicker liner of the tm-two make them a little tight for me as well. I also have flat wide fat feet, and the shape of the boot is pretty good, its a volume issue for me, which is why when I put the thicker liner into the looser Lashed, and vice-versa, both boots fit perfect. You may have to change a size. 

Also are your feet falling asleep riding or standing? Standing upright my toes are always mashed against the front of my boot, however this only causes a problem on the walk between the car and the lift, and its not that bad. Once in riding or uphill hiking position, the pressure on the shins pulls the heel back and the toes fit perfect - this is what you want to achieve without discomfort.

You need a lil more room for those fatties I think, I know the feeling very well.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Your toes really shouldn't be hitting anything, they should be free to wiggle around. You pretty much just want the boot tight from your heel to the ball of your foot, anything past that should be pretty free and clear.

Heat molding does make a huge difference though, especially if you have a weird foot shape. I picked up a pair of 32 Lashed a few seasons ago and have been so stoked with them. I used to get foot pain regularly, and I don't get it at all with these after molding.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok. The only problem, seems to be in the toe box. My toes/foot is smashed against the top of the boot with this insole. The insole is like 3/8ths or more in thickness at the toe area. I called evo, and they also reassured me that the only thing that will change from a 8 to 8.5, is the insole. Now, I don't know what to do. I don't want to get a 8.5 and have it be too small. Nor do I want to get a 9 and have it be too big.. I'm hoping a 8.5 shall work.




snowklinger said:


> Also are your feet falling asleep riding or standing? Standing upright my toes are always mashed against the front of my boot, however this only causes a problem on the walk between the car and the lift, and its not that bad. Once in riding or uphill hiking position, the pressure on the shins pulls the heel back and the toes fit perfect - this is what you want to achieve without discomfort.
> 
> You need a lil more room for those fatties I think, I know the feeling very well.



I haven't when riding yet. I just received these about 4 days ago.. This is all while completely loosened and just sitting, not moving.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

The sizing sounds about right, but I'd try the following things:

You mentioned that the boots are unlaced, I would see if your toes are still numb once you lace up the boots and are in a walking or riding position, i.e. with your knees slightly bent. 

As others have mentioned, heat molding, different insoles, what socks are you wearing currently?


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm just gonna go with the 8.5. Hopefully i don't need a 9. 

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't exchange them, in the long run they will be way better.

I've been buying 1/2 size smaller boots for 20 years & this year had to go a full size because it was all they had in the boot I wanted.

Have you never done them up? When you do them up, it will suck your foot back into the heel cup.

Get them heat molded. The shell is only so big, if you put on a toe cap it occupies a certain amount of space, when the foam hardens, that is how much space you get. The more space you occupy when the foam is compressible, the more space you are left with when it hardens.

If the insole is more than 3/8th's thick, I'm pretty sure it will compress a tonne once you ride them. 

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The insoles are made from a flexible urethane or something, not a closed cell foam like most are. It wont pack down at all.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks again ETM, you the man! :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Buy the green Superfeet, then when your boots are nice & form fitted, put the stock insoles back in them.

Superfeet are awesome.
Superfeet Premium Insoles : Green : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.

TT


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I'm going to stick with my insoles, because as ETM said, the other brands just can't compete with what's in my boot.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Buy the green Superfeet, then when your boots are nice & form fitted, put the stock insoles back in them.
> 
> Superfeet are awesome.
> Superfeet Premium Insoles : Green : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.
> ...


Superfeet lick stale donkey balls compared to Sole footbeds.

OP: anything aftermarket is miles better than really pretty much any stock insole.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

...and if your feet are numb in them laced up, unlaced, etc. then you bought boots too small.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Superfeet are crap and dont look any better than the 32 stock insoles, which are very nice as a rule for stock insoles. 

I was in the shop buying some and the sales guy was like...these insoles are as good as any of the superfeet...why are you buying them..and i was like...cuz the internet sed so...:dunno:

Happy with the stock but I want to get some Remind insoles.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Superfeet are crap and dont look any better than the 32 stock insoles, which are very nice as a rule for stock insoles.
> 
> I was in the shop buying some and the sales guy was like...these insoles are as good as any of the superfeet...why are you buying them..and i was like...cuz the internet sed so...:dunno:
> 
> Happy with the stock but I want to get some Remind insoles.


The TMs I see you are wearing only have a basic insole compared to the focus, the ones on the focus are the big daddies.

Black « Focus Boa « Boots « Mens « Fall 2011 « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea I wear a pair of Lashed and Tm-twos alternately, I know they have burlier stuff but even the not-burlier stands up to superfeet..I'm talking about getting something with cushioning like the Reminds or similar.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> Superfeet lick stale donkey balls compared to Sole footbeds.
> 
> OP: anything aftermarket is miles better than really pretty much any stock insole.


I haven't tried Sole footbeds, so Superfeet could possibly lick stale donkey balls compared to them.

But compared to the footbed I replaced in my 2010 Burton Rulers, I couldn't even detect the slightest after taste of rancid donkey ball sweat.

My Rulers ended up being to small on one foot after one day, I got purple toe.
The store wouldn't let me exchange then for a dif pair, after arguing for a while they just gave them to me. 

Even though the Superfeet were way thicker than the stock Burton ones, which I couldn't see solving my problem. The plastic arch prevented my foot from elongating when I tied my boot. Amazingly it did work, no more purple toe.

TT


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

frosty said:


> I just bought a pair of the 32 Focus. My foot measures 8.5. I went and bought a 8 for some reason. They seem to fit nice. My big toes is just barely touching the end of the boot..


Welcome to the club! I just bought the same boots but US9. I have 275 MP feet, and this is 9.5 recommended. This is harsh! But I believe that heat mold is the solution. Moreover, my wife have it too, but women's design and she got size as described in size chart - 255 MP is women's 9 for her foot. But she got a beautiful blue nails for her big toes anyway.

What is your size in MP?




timmytard said:


> Get them heat molded. The shell is only so big, if you put on a toe cap it occupies a certain amount of space, when the foam hardens, that is how much space you get. The more space you occupy when the foam is compressible, the more space you are left with when it hardens.


I second this. First what I've tried was the removing of insole. I put my foot in and voi la! The lenght is definitely good! It follows that heat mold will help with insoles inserted. This is correlated with



ETM said:


> A lot of the time insole thickness is the only difference between say an 8 and an 8.5


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know how to convert from US size to MP size.. My foot is 8.5, but i usually wear 8.0 shoes.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

frosty said:


> I don't know how to convert from US size to MP size.. My foot is 8.5, but i usually wear 8.0 shoes.


MP's are millimeters 
How to Measure for Ski Boots | eHow.com


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

254 MP then.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

frosty said:


> 254 MP then.












this table do not contradict to the size chart in the Focus Boa web-page - scroll it to the bottom.

I think mold necessarily will help you, if we say about 8 US W.


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

Interesting. 

So you think I will gain, about the amount of space that my insole detracts?


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

frosty said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So you think I will gain, about the amount of space that my insole detracts?


Of course yes. You said that is all right with the length. Bottom part of the liner almost 6 mm thick, and over your big toes the liner has the same thickness. It can be molded to the 2 mm, so you have a 8 mm gap. It is bloody huge gap.

Toe caps are necessarily if the problem in toes area. But problem can be with dorsum where blood vessels are. In this case heat mold will help you more easily. You can do it first with two pairs of sox, than try with toe caps. 

You can make toe caps by yourself.

Tutorial: Molding Intuition Liners


----------



## frosty (Aug 1, 2012)

I just went and sent them back. I don't think it's going to help that much.. Could be wrong though. I am often wrong. I just don't think it's normal for my toes to go numb and first half of my foot, right out of the box, not even laced.


----------

